# 91 Nissan Sentra Speaker sizes...



## juanschwartz (Dec 5, 2004)

I ordered some speakers for my car. According to the site, they would fit, but didn't include the brackets. I have since ordered them so my front speakers and head unit are set. As for the back, I returned the speaker set I had already bought. I know you have to take a lot of stuff out to get to the back speakers and I want to make sure the ones I order will fit. So, what fits back there? Is it the same 6 1/2" plate with the triangle pattern like the front? I am looking for some 2-way speakers that can handle around 50-60watts RMS.

Can anyone tell me if these would fit?

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-bPH3DSHAynJ/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=400&I=575FRC420U


----------



## BoominSentra (Nov 14, 2004)

juanschwartz said:


> I ordered some speakers for my car. According to the site, they would fit, but didn't include the brackets. I have since ordered them so my front speakers and head unit are set. As for the back, I returned the speaker set I had already bought. I know you have to take a lot of stuff out to get to the back speakers and I want to make sure the ones I order will fit. So, what fits back there? Is it the same 6 1/2" plate with the triangle pattern like the front? I am looking for some 2-way speakers that can handle around 50-60watts RMS.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if these would fit?
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-bPH3DSHAynJ/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=400&I=575FRC420U


I'm in the middle of re-doing my stereo, I bought audiobahn 6 1/2's for the back, they fit, but I had to break out the dremel to widen the hole a bit for the speakers to fit... they sound great though... any speaker will fit, just depends on how many cutting and griding bits you have for the dremel  .

Later,
Johnny!


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

I recently installed Rockford Fosgate Punch 6x9 in the rear deck, I created the custom MDF board, then fiberglassed it, the whole exercise was not an easy one, however, the results are amazing. I did the same thing for the door panels, now I have 6 1/2 Rockfors Fosgate Punch out there. The whole system rocks, it's a supreme sound quality. The system is driven by Rockford Fosgate P8004 Amp ( 800 W), will try to post the pics.


----------

